

LXDE and Razor join forces to create one Qt-based desktop – KDE offers help - vdfs
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/razor-qt/PNvkoidV2Ik/0lpz9J6RGEQJ

======
mtct
I'm looking forward this. A good lightweight Qt DE is more than welcome.

------
subway
This is exciting. I really hope they keep the components loosely coupled, so
that I can easily swap in xmonad and other goodies.

~~~
mansoor-s
Exactly! I am using xmonad with Unity (well really only using the universal
menu bar). But I have to stay < Ubuntu 10.10 for it to be compatible. I get
really nice convenience of a modern, stylish-ish interface with the easy
navigation of a custom configured xmonad WM. I would love to not be stuck this
far behind in the distro's release cycle. Also, I develop with and really like
Qt. That is a big plus for me.

------
moondowner
Advice for everyone wanting to try Razor and use it on daily basis: Have KDE
already installed and then install Razor. This way the functionality that is
lacking in Razor will be covered by KDE, in my experience this is the most
painless way to do it.

------
mlinksva
Nice. Wildly extrapolating from this GNOME and KDE should join forces to
create one Qt-based desktop; GNOME-Qt. ;-)

~~~
straight_talk_2
Sure, right after iAndroid, Winux and Java#.

~~~
mlinksva
c'mon it's a lot more likely than any of those. but can imagine a future in
which the only way to run Windows on new hardware is in a Linux VM.

~~~
straight_talk_2
c'mon a future in which the only way to run Linux on new hardware is in a
Windows VM is a lot more likely. Just wait for the next 9/11 and Patriot Act
2.0 that makes software non-DRMed by big corps illegal...

~~~
mlinksva
GNU/Linux yes, but in that scenario I'd expect to be able to run Android/Linux
(FWIW I don't care about the naming argument, just disambiguating here) on new
patriotic hardware...

Edit: maybe Windroid is the most likely of any of the wild cases above. :)

